# Hurray!!! We have Pirahna eggs!



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

First I would like to say that I have read through this site and have found it very helpful. This is our third set of pirahnas; and our first to successfully breed and have eggs. It was very exciting to watch them all day yesterday in there mating rituals. There were two males preparing for the spawn in each corner of my 65 Gallon tank so I thought there were two females. Last night during the evening Mama P chose the best male on the left and we woke up to hundreds of orange eggs. Pappa P has been fanning the babies to be all day now. We prepared our spare 30 gallon tank for the upcoming arrivals. We took out all of the gravel and filled it with water from our adult parahna tank. (I read in another thread there should be nothing in the fry tank.) We put in a sponge filter and have started to heat up the tank. We also purchased the "Sand Francisco Bay Shrimpery and have filled it with some Brine eggs to hatch. Being this is our first mating ritual we are totally new to this. I have some fears that things will not go right. I have read several of the other threads with many great helpful hints. My local pet store told us that they would pay us for any survivors. We are so excited about all of this. Any advise is greatly appreciated.

We have 5 adult Pirahnas in a 65 Gallon tank.
They are approximately 6-8 Inches long.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just make sure that sponge filter is cycled REAL good....which I will tell you that if you just put the sponge filter in today....it will not be cycled, and the fry will die...so you may want to get some bio-spira to help speed up the cycling process. They give off tons of ammonia when hatching.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> just make sure that sponge filter is cycled REAL good....which I will tell you that if you just put the sponge filter in today....it will not be cycled, and the fry will die...so you may want to get some bio-spira to help speed up the cycling process. They give off tons of ammonia when hatching.


Whew, thanks Leasure1!!! I will go and pick some up.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of the eggs.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

very very orange eggs you have there....good job......just make sure there is a source of ammonia when dealing with bio-spira.....I suggest fishless cycling......make sure to use PURE ammonia


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks. It has been 36 hours since the spawn. We moved them to the fry tank. 
Here are some pics and a short video of the eggs hatching.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=149460
I posted a video here of 48 hours progress.


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

DemDesBri said:


> My local pet store told us that they would pay us for any survivors. We are so excited about all of this. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


Hey congrats on the eggs!
You can use household ammonia that people use for cleaning agents.
Make sure that the ammonia is a clear solution (that's a sign that it's pure ammonia).
It's hard to find BioSpira, but there are maybe a couple of LPS that carry them.
I have a question, I'm also in MI & want to get rid of some of my red bellies.
Which pet store is willing to buy your fry?

Keep us updated on the progress.

ps: If you can't wait for your filter sponge to be fully cycled, use the filter from your old tank & get another filter for the parents' tank. That way, the media or the sponge is already cycled.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

dwono said:


> My local pet store told us that they would pay us for any survivors. We are so excited about all of this. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


Hey congrats on the eggs!
You can use household ammonia that people use for cleaning agents.
Make sure that the ammonia is a clear solution (that's a sign that it's pure ammonia).
It's hard to find BioSpira, but there are maybe a couple of LPS that carry them.
I have a question, I'm also in MI & want to get rid of some of my red bellies.
Which pet store is willing to buy your fry?

Keep us updated on the progress.

ps: If you can't wait for your filter sponge to be fully cycled, use the filter from your old tank & get another filter for the parents' tank. That way, the media or the sponge is already cycled.
[/quote]

Thanks. We ended up putting some mesh around the filter in the beginning. It was a previously cylcled filter. Then we put a rubber band around a sponge I was able to find. We took out water from our parent tank to fill the 30 gallon tank, so it was their water. When we syphened the eggs out, a lot of the matter from the rocks came with it. A guy at the pet store told us to put water in a bucket for 24 hours to get all the chlorine out, that way we won't have to put chemicals in it for a water change. We are doing the first water change right now, taking only 10%. Then we are going to put the newly hatch brine shrimp in to feed them. Their heads are starting to pop out of the eggs this morning.

The pet store is a friend of mines. The only reason they are taking my Ps is because they know me. There are a lot of fisheries in Michigan. Just call around in your area, you should get lucky.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

go to a store and buy ammonia


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

*I was advised to put one of the charcol filters from my parent tank in my fry tank. If I put ammonia in my fry tank right now,would it kill my frys?*


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck wit them eggs


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...p;#entry1875030

Thanks for all the advise. It is GREATLY appreciated. I posted another clip of their progress in the pic and video section. So far so good!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah don't add ammonia to the fry......certain death will occur


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

*Thanks, I didn't think that was a good idea, so I didn't. I just changed the filter cartridge from my parent tank to the fry tank. These little buggers are doing just fine so far.*[/font]


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome, good luck with the fry dude..

R.T.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I added progress of day three in the pictures and video section. My question is... If I get my 150 gallon tank cycled and ready, when should I move the frys to the bigger tank?


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

damn you make me jealous


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice job just feed them enough so no cannibalsim


----------



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats....I am too a first time breeder with the fry and let me tell you, it is a lot harder to raise these bad boys that people think. Mine are 3 weeks old and there is only about 100 left out of the 700+ eggs, so take care of those guys and good luck.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, I hear you loud and clear. This is day five of these little bad boyz life and there were already at least 20 casualties. We are staying on it though and making it the best as possible for them. We are getting a 150 gallon tank tomorrow so this should help keep some more than usual alive, we hope. I posted some more pictures in the pic/video section. They are starting to swim all around the tank now. They are truly natural born preditors because they get crazy when you turn off the light.


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

DemDesBri said:


> I added progress of day three in the pictures and video section. My question is... If I get my 150 gallon tank cycled and ready, when should I move the frys to the bigger tank?


I don't see why you can't move the fry into the newly cycled 150g right away (since it's already cycled)








Make sure you test the water & make sure all water params are normal before you move your fry.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

dwono said:


> I added progress of day three in the pictures and video section. My question is... If I get my 150 gallon tank cycled and ready, when should I move the frys to the bigger tank?


I don't see why you can't move the fry into the newly cycled 150g right away (since it's already cycled)








Make sure you test the water & make sure all water params are normal before you move your fry.
[/quote]

Thanks for the advise. We are waiting a little bit longer because they 
are so small still and we don't want to move them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

when they are big enough to withstand a move.....about 1/2"-1"


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> when they are big enough to withstand a move.....about 1/2"-1"



I agree 100%. We will wait until they are bigger.


----------

